# Aikido and Parkinson



## tempus (Mar 17, 2011)

Thought I would share a video about my Sensei. It is about how his training in Nihon Goshin Aikido has helped him in his fight with Parkinson's Disease.  He put together this video for a seminar that he was speaking at.




 
-Gary


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish him all the best and I hope he continues to stay on top of it.

My father fought long and hard against Parkinsons and last summer he collapsed and Parkinsons finally got the better of him. He did not train aikido and he would not train Taijiquan but he did do strength training and aerobic training and up till a little over 2 years ago (at 76 years old) he was still skiing and playing golf.


----------



## Manny (Mar 21, 2011)

tempus said:


> Thought I would share a video about my Sensei. It is about how his training in Nihon Goshin Aikido has helped him in his fight with Parkinson's Disease.  He put together this video for a seminar that he was speaking at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing the clip, I have an aunt that I love like my mother and she's saddly too hill from parkinson, every time I saw her I really suffer soo much because her parkinson is growing very quick.

On the wright side of the martial art, I have classmates that have diferent capacities but trains in tkd and they are awesome, Julio trained with me for some years and obtained his black belt, Julio has brain paralisys and one side of his body refuses to be coordinate, against all odds Julio got his black belt afther so many years of suffering and hard work, these days he is children instructor in a TKD dojang in the place he lives now.

The great Matias is another example, Matias is an 11 red belt boy with mental issues, sometimes he's like a 4 yo baby but he comes to dojang every day and trains hard and he is very good and offcourse Ray the brother of one of the sambonims who is confined to a wheel chair but he's now a green belt, those guys are truly warriors, they deserve all my respect.

Manny


----------

